# Felt/was feeling



## Anastasia2234

The summer was almost over. Emma felt/was feeling awfully upset. Summer was her favourite season over.
Как лучше и в чем разница?


----------



## Vadim K

Anastasia2234 said:


> The summer was almost over. Emma felt/was feeling awfully upset. Summer was her favourite season *over*.



Может быть в третьем предложении Вы имели ввиду "ever"?

Я бы в данном случае употребил past continuous (_was feeling_), так как речь идет о временной ситуации в прошлом, которая продолжалась недолго.


----------



## kngram

Anastasia2234 said:


> The summer was almost over. Emma felt/was feeling awfully upset. Summer was her favourite season over.
> Как лучше и в чем разница?


felt.
Использование грамматического времени объясняется общим контекстом всего абзаца и типом используемого глагола. to feel - это глагол состояния. Завершение лета - это длительный период. По этим двум признакам только Past Simple.
Это грамматическое пояснение для иностранцев. Англоязычное языковое сознание "работает" при выборе грамматического времени по-иному и мнгновенно. Оно скорее всего "сосредоточится" на типе глагола, и "запретит" использование этого глагола для некраткосрочных состояний в инговой форме, где также не требуется передать дополнительную эмоциональную "окраску" средствами грамматического времени.


----------



## kngram

Vadim K said:


> Может быть во третьем предложении Вы имели ввиду "ever"?
> 
> Я бы в данном случае употребил past continuous (_was feeling_), так как речь идет о временной ситуации в прошлом, которая продолжалась недолго.


Употребление Past Continuous в похожем контексте:
The summer was almost over. The moment, when Emma understood it, she was feeling awfully upset. Summer has been her favourite season ever.
Соответственно, перевод варианта Анастасии на русский:
Это {то} лето заканчивалось. Эмма чувствовала себя ужасно расстроенной. Летний период раньше всегда был её любимым временем года.
Прим. :в русском переводе очевидно проявились семантические недостатки текста, представленного Анастасией. В завершающем предложении необходимо использование  Present Simple или Present Perfect в конструкции простого именного сказуемого.


----------



## Vadim K

kngram said:


> Употребление Past Continuous в похожем контексте:
> The summer was almost over. The moment, when Emma understood it, she was feeling awfully upset. Summer has been her favourite season ever.



Да, употребление Past Continuous вместе с Past Simple в ситуациях, когда Past Simple обозначает законченное действие на фоне развивающегося события, обозначенного с помощью Past Continuous, является одним из типичных примеров использования этого времени. Однако это далеко не единственный случай использования данного времени. Описание временной ситуации в прошлом с помощью Past Continuous также является типичным примером использования Past Continuous. И временная ситуация отнюдь не ограничивается такими короткими периодами времени, как мгновенье, минута, час или день. "_I was working in a factory during the winter of 2018_" абсолютно грамматически корректное предложение. В ситуации, описанной в первоначальном вопросе, существует временная ситуация - конец лета. Поэтому употребление Past Continuous в данной ситуации, на мой взгляд, логично.



kngram said:


> Summer has been her favourite season ever.
> В завершающем предложении необходимо использование  Present Simple или Present Perfect в конструкции простого именного сказуемого.



Использование глаголов настоящего времени для описания событий в прошлом?


----------



## kngram

Vadim K said:


> Да, употребление Past Continuous вместе с Past Simple в ситуациях, когда Past Simple обозначает законченное действие на фоне развивающегося события, обозначенного с помощью Past Continuous, является одним из типичных примеров использования этого времени. Однако это далеко не единственный случай использования данного времени. Описание временной ситуации в прошлом с помощью Past Continuous также является типичным примером использования Past Continuous. И временная ситуация отнюдь не ограничивается такими короткими периодами времени, как мгновенье, минута, час или день. "_I was working in a factory during the winter of 2018_" абсолютно грамматически корректное предложение. В ситуации, описанной в первоначальном вопросе, существует временная ситуация - конец лета. Поэтому употребление Past Continuous в данной ситуации, на мой взгляд, логично.
> 
> 
> 
> Использование глаголов настоящего времени для описания событий в прошлом?


чтобы подчеркнуть, что она так расстроилась в момент, когда поняла, что то лето заканчивается, и в русском и в английском желательно переходить на длительные/постоянные состояния. А если, мы используем "перечисление в прошлом" английского языка, то имплицитный смысл Past Indefinite необходимо подчеркнуть эксплицитно каким-нибудь adverbial. Так как ever является индикатором группы времен Perfect.


----------



## Vadim K

kngram said:


> чтобы подчеркнуть, что она так расстроилась в момент, когда поняла, что то лето заканчивается, и в русском и в английском желательно переходить на длительные/постоянные состояния. А если, мы используем "перечисление в прошлом" английского языка, то имплицитный смысл Past Indefinite необходимо подчеркнуть эксплицитно каким-нибудь adverbial. Так как ever является индикатором группы времен Perfect.



Извините, но я не совсем понял, что обозначает "переходить на длительные/постоянные" отношения в данном контексте. Имеется ввиду, что из-за окончания лета женщина должна перейти из состояния временного расстройства в состояние длительного/постоянного расстройства? Или что-то другое?

Да, наречие "ever" служит *возможным* индикатором времен Perfect. Что отнюдь не означает, что для описания событий в прошлом надо использовать *Present *Perfect. Нам ничего не известно о том времени, когда эта Эмма жила и расстраивалась. Возможно, что описываемая ситуация была несколько столетий назад, и эта женщина давно умерла. Поэтому использование Past Simple в последнем предложении, как это указано в авторском первом сообщении треда - абсолютно нормальная ситуация. А вот использование времени Present Perfect для описания событий в прошлом, на мой взгляд, является недопустимым и одной из типичных ошибок использования времени Present Perfect русскоговорящими пользователями.


----------



## Awwal12

kngram said:


> to feel - это глагол состояния.


Тем не менее, feel может использоваться в continuous tenses (думаю, доказательства слегка излишни).


kngram said:


> Завершение лета - это длительный период.


Вы сейчас что-то странное написали. Там нет ничего про период завершения лета, есть только констатация того, что лето на момент событий почти закончилось.


----------



## alex_s

If it wasn't a sudden change of feeling "_was feeling_ " sounds good to me.


----------



## Nikined

kngram said:


> типом используемого глагола. to feel - это глагол состояния.


Не всегда.
Feel [stative or dynamic?]


----------



## kngram

Vadim K said:


> Да, употребление Past Continuous вместе с Past Simple в ситуациях, когда Past Simple обозначает законченное действие на фоне развивающегося события, обозначенного с помощью Past Continuous, является одним из типичных примеров использования этого времени. Однако это далеко не единственный случай использования данного времени. Описание временной ситуации в прошлом с помощью Past Continuous также является типичным примером использования Past Continuous. И временная ситуация отнюдь не ограничивается такими короткими периодами времени, как мгновенье, минута, час или день. "_I was working in a factory during the winter of 2018_" абсолютно грамматически корректное предложение. В ситуации, описанной в первоначальном вопросе, существует временная ситуация - конец лета. Поэтому употребление Past Continuous в данной ситуации, на мой взгляд, логично.
> 
> 
> 
> Использование глаголов настоящего времени для описания событий в прошлом?


Спасибо за развёрнутый вопрос. Не знаешь, что и ответить. На этом сайте ни разу не наблюдал упражнений в грамматической комбинаторике по простейшему контексту. 
Все сомнения по вопросу ever c Present Perfect и Past Simple  посмотрите пожалуйста у Michael Swan 'Practical English Usage'. Там и про формальное словоупотребление и неформальное. Я лучше чем Oxford University Press не изложу. 
Писал об обычном и частотном контексте. Не о дальних галактиках.


----------



## kngram

Awwal12 said:


> Тем не менее, feel может использоваться в continuous tenses (думаю, доказательства слегка излишни).
> 
> Вы сейчас что-то странное написали. Там нет ничего про период завершения лета, есть только констатация того, что лето на момент событий почти закончилось.


Посмотрите, пожалуйста, #4. Там пример. И будте поосторожней с этим глаголом. Из-за его грамматического "коварства" его часто используют для построения каверзных вопросов.


----------



## kngram

Nikined said:


> Не всегда.
> Feel [stative or dynamic?]


Не всегда. Дополнительные характеристики : linking verb  и informal usage. 
Приведенная вами дихотомия не очень понятна. В стандартной теории по этому вопросу, которой лет так пятьдесят, dynamicity является одним из трех параметров, которые предопределяют четыре варианта ситуаций, на которые подразделяются все мыслимые в английском языке ситуации, передаваемые английской Глагольной фразой.


----------



## kngram

alex_s said:


> If it wasn't a sudden change of feeling "_was feeling_ " sounds good to me.


Would it not be difficult for you to give an example of such a context built with  three related sentences at least with such VP to clarify the essence of your remark?


----------



## alex_s

kngram said:


> Would it not be difficult for you to give an example of such a context built with  three related sentences at least with such VP to clarify the essence of your remark?


I can't  get it. Please ask your question in Russian.


----------



## kngram

And, why? This is ordinary formal English. Especially for the case of your having  started such a conversation. Let me better tell you about an anecdotal case. Please, explain me what the movies “My Fair Lady” and “Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears.” have got in common ? But, there is some thing, and there is a short explanation concerning this common feature in some works about awarding this wonderful Russian film by the Academy.


----------



## kngram

alex_s said:


> I can't  get it. Please ask your question in Russian.


Something confused me in your last comment. Now it has become clear. How did you manage to send your comment at 12.32 AM today if I left a response to your comment only at 9.21 AM today?   Do you have savvy in infotechnologies actually? Or did it just happen? Isn't it better to just learn English grammar? Sorry. Just a joke. Nothing personal.


----------



## kngram

alex_s said:


> I can't  get it. Please ask your question in Russian.


Sorry.It turned out that it has nothing to do with you. The time-meter glitch has been fixed by the technical service.


----------

